# This Is What Winning Looks Like - video documentary



## Ravage (May 18, 2013)

"This Is What Winning Looks Like" is a disturbing new documentary about the ineptitude, drug abuse, sexual misconduct, and corruption of the Afghan security forces as well as the reduced role of US Marines due to the troop withdrawal. In part one, we see just how chaotic and hopeless the situation is in Sangin, one of the most violent towns in Afghanistan.


----------



## DA SWO (May 18, 2013)

Inept Afghans, who da thunk it?

Yet Management keeps telling us all is well.


----------



## Ravage (May 18, 2013)

The polit visit struck me as a kind of bad joke from a lousy 80's cop movie:

- they guy on the ground knows what's up;
- his superiors want to look good for the mayor so they say it's all flowers and sun shine;
- the guy on the ground wants to tell what's up but he's being denied access and even his media girl friend tries to talk to the polit guy;
- the polit guy just wants to take a few sweet pix and ends up ignoring th eproblem all together.

And at the end of the day, the guy higher up just wants to tell "all's good, now where is that promotion we talked about?"

FF once wrote that at one point you can eighter do what you are expected to do, or do what's right - one of which is a career ending move.


----------



## AWP (May 19, 2013)

The Emperor's New Clothes...


----------



## MOTOMETO (May 20, 2013)

So is this what a "government in a box" was/is supposed to look like?


----------



## Teufel (May 20, 2013)

I thought this was what you were talking about.


----------

